# Install FreeBSD-11.2-BETA1 w/ i386 bootonly .iso



## bookwormep (May 18, 2018)

This is more of a thank you post to all FreeBSD Administrators, Developers, Moderators that contribute to this forum and making arguably one of the best OS's available to users like me. THX!

Installed another minimal openbox system yesterday, and no problems encountered. Sure, some warnings, but nothing to speak of. 
Edit: (Default launchers on the tint2 panel with empty files/directories.)


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

Note that it is still a BETA release. If you do run into problems make sure to report them so the issue can be fixed on time for the official release.

(I don't expect anything major but it's a beta or release candidate for a reason).


----------



## hardwired (May 21, 2018)

I just upgraded two of my webservers to BETA1 (and then BETA2 when it released) from 11.1-RELEASE using freebsd-update and the upgrade went smoothly! One of the reasons why I started using FreeBSD for all of my production webservers was because of the easy upgrade process.


----------



## bookwormep (May 21, 2018)

Also, upgraded to 11.2-BETA2 this morning, using the usual method. But on the first boot of this morning, I had a kernel panic. So, while reboot, choice of the boot menu option (believe it to be #3 - escape to loader prompt), typed the code:

```
unload autoboot
```
 then after, rebooted. Then it was fine!

Edit


----------



## bookwormep (May 27, 2018)

As another BETA3 version became available, I installed this yesterday. Nothing gave trouble, and there was no kernel panic, this time, either. I noticed a more abbreviated tty kernel output as boot time commenced (not so many kernel modules listed), very nice!


----------

